# Como emular un puerto USB a COM?



## smg00015 (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola. Tengo un cable usb y necesito conectarlo a mi portatil, es para ver los fallos en la centralita de la inyección del coche pero el programa que se usa para esto solo puedes seleccionar puertos com y el cable es usb, me gustaría saber si se puede emular el puerto usb en un com.

Gracias un saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 22, 2010)

busca el driver que lo hace. Que interfase tienes?


----------



## smg00015 (Abr 22, 2010)

he leido por ahi que virtual com port lo hace pero no tengo ni idea de instalarlo me pide un cable y yo el cable que tengo el el vagcom.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 22, 2010)

Cuando instalas el driver usb emula un puerto serial y listo, yo tengo la del elm327 y anda OK


----------



## smg00015 (Abr 23, 2010)

si pero es que al instalar el virtual com port ese pues al final me pide conecte el dispositivo usb y conecto el vagcom y me dice que esos driver no son.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 23, 2010)

El vagcom para que vehiculos es? vino con CD y esos drivers no te andan? Adjunto los que tengo yo


----------



## smg00015 (Abr 24, 2010)

He instalado el driver que has colgado y en administrador de dispositivos no me aparece nada. El vagcom es para todos los vehiculos del grupo volkswagen y se ha hecho un programa  para que valga para fiat, entonces si lo usas en un volkswagen no hay problema porque el cable es usb y el programa te permite seleccionar usb pero si lo uso para fiat que es para el que lo quiro usar, pues este programa solo te permite elegir puerto com entonces quiero emular el usb en un com. Perdon por escribir tanto.

Un saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 24, 2010)

Y tienes que buscar el driver segun el hardware es decir la interfase que compraste. No son compatibles desde el momento que manejan cada una un protocolo distinto para el auto y ademas con la interfase... el driver debe emular rs232 es decir un com. Lo que se conoce como un com virtual. El driver te instala un com por ejemplo com5 y vos desde el soft viejo de com, le seleccionas com5.

Tengo otra interfase para Carsoft y de entrada todos los foros dicen que no anda el emulador de com.. con lo que me compre una notebook vieja y la uso solo para el auto..


----------

